# Anglerboardfotowettbewerb, die Endrunde



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2005)

Jetzt gehts um den Hauptgewinn, die Reise nach Schweden gewinnen, die unser Partner Angelreisen Vögler gesponsert hat.

Wir bedanken uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung des Anglerboard – Fotowettbewerbs:
*Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma
Kunstköderbau Polinski*

Der Hauptpreis für den Jahressieger: 
1 Woche Ferienhaus in Schweden, inklusive Fährüberfahrt, gestiftet von der Firma Vögler.
Hier der Link zum angucken des Hauses: http://www.angelreisen.de/seiten/camp.php?id=5

Stattfinden wird ddas Ganze als Abstimmung über das Magazin, sobald das Februarmagazin online ist, werde ich den Thread hier auch wieder aktiv schalten, mit dem Link zum Magazinartikel.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.


----------

